# What to do with duck eggs?



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 18, 2013)

I found a local small farm that delivers all kinds of eggs, particularly chicken, pheasant, and duck eggs. Everything is organic and freshly delivered to your front door. I want to get some duck eggs as I heard they are wonderful, but am looking at the communities favorite ways of preparing them. I appreciate all responses!

Wanted to add this is where I am getting them from in case there are locals nearby and you want to give some feedback on pricing/other ideas:

http://www.darlingpheasants.com/default.html


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 18, 2013)

Jason,

Just use them as you would chicken eggs. An over easy duck egg for breakfast is a real treat, as is an omelet made with them. Just be aware that if you use them in a recipe that they are larger than chicken eggs and adjust accordingly.

Rick


----------



## Talim (Aug 18, 2013)

You can make flans with duck eggs. Very easy to make.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 18, 2013)

Bake a cake! Seriously, duck eggs are known by bakers to make high rising, fluffy and rich cakes....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 18, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Bake a cake! Seriously, duck eggs are known by bakers to make high rising, fluffy and rich cakes....



This is a high possibility my friend, thanks for the tip.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

sous vide duck eggs are just lovely.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 18, 2013)

I love coddled duck eggs, but they can take up to 45 minutes.


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 18, 2013)

What CAN'T you do with duck eggs? I absolutely love a gently poached duck egg with bacon and frisee in a salad, at the center of a carpaccio, and--maybe best of all--using the yolk for a pasta carbonara.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 18, 2013)

Talim said:


> You can make flans with duck eggs. Very easy to make.


Chawanmushi!


----------



## jared08 (Aug 18, 2013)

Coddled duck egg, caviar, regiano.


----------



## schanop (Aug 18, 2013)

Make a thousand-year-old-egg. Or just another plain old salted egg. These are sort of my comfort foo.


----------



## Scrap (Aug 19, 2013)

The first thing to come to my mind is a traditional mooncake...if you're feeling up to a rather large endeavor anyway.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 19, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> What to do with duck eggs?



Just quack 'em!


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

I found the traditional Scotch Eggs turn out quite well with duck eggs. On a side note mixing in some shreds of hard cheddar cheese and a little bit of Bisquick into the sausage before coating with bread crumbs was advised by a friend and turned out well.


----------



## Igasho (Aug 19, 2013)

I honest to god would have a hard time putting a thousand-year-egg into my mouth, visually its offputting to me :/


----------



## schanop (Aug 19, 2013)

Many people feel just like that. It's not a unique problem.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 19, 2013)

My experience is that they are perhaps a little richer. Higher yolk to white ratio. I've used them for Stratas ,frittatas and quiches and custards for years. They are virtually indistinguishable when you cook with them by volume.


----------



## Talim (Aug 19, 2013)

Igasho said:


> I honest to god would have a hard time putting a thousand-year-egg into my mouth, visually its offputting to me :/



You should be glad it's not balut :biggrin:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 19, 2013)

They have a higher fat content then chicken eggs so they make great baked goods.


----------

